
China's Navy Is Flexing Its New Railgun - molecule
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xd4p3/china-railgun
======
King-Aaron
This whole article seems petty and childish in it's positioning. To me, it
reads like:

"China has a new rail gun. But the US will have one too and it's going to be
better! (but we haven't got a picture of it yet.)

Here's a picture of the Chinese rail gun, BUT there's no proof it works yet!
But the US will have one too, and it will be more powerful!

China has their gun mounted on a ship, BUT the Pentagon has better ships! And
better guns! The Chinese only have a _small_ head start..."

Even some of the language the author uses seems to belittle the achievements
of the Chinese, and dismiss their railgun repeatedly by instilling the
question "but will it work?"

Propaganda 101

